# Problema sys-apps/attr-2.4.44 e gdal-1.6.3-r1 [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve ragazzi, quando ho dato l'aggiornamento ho avuto questo output:

```
* Messages for package sys-apps/attr-2.4.44:

 * Sorry, but attr does not support the LINGUAS: it

 * ERROR: sys-apps/attr-2.4.44 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2334:  Called econf '--enable-gettext' '--libexecdir=/usr/lib' '--bindir=/bin'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/attr-2.4.44',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/attr-2.4.44'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work/attr-2.4.44'

```

Questo è l'emerge info:

```

RRF gentux # emerge --info attr                

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r12-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Nov 2010 21:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl, --as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dhcpcd dirac downloadorder dri dts dvb dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode esd exif extras fam fbconf ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 java jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libass libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors lzo mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png pnm policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime radio readline rss rtsp schroedinger sdl sensord session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg svga sysfs tcpd teletext tga theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vidix vorbis wma-fixed x264 x86 xanim xcb xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 was built with the following:

USE="nls"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

```

ciao grazie in anticipo

EgLast edited by jezet on Tue Nov 30, 2010 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jezet

ragazzi aggiungo questo che ho sbagliato log...

```
 * Package:    sys-apps/attr-2.4.44

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux nls userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking attr-2.4.44.src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work/attr-2.4.44 ...

 * Applying attr-2.4.44-gettext.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying attr-2.4.44-headers.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Sorry, but attr does not support the LINGUAS: it

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work/attr-2.4.44 ...

 * econf: updating attr-2.4.44/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating attr-2.4.44/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-gettext --libexecdir=/usr/lib --bindir=/bin

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work/attr-2.4.44':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work/attr-2.4.44/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-apps/attr-2.4.44 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2334:  Called econf '--enable-gettext' '--libexecdir=/usr/lib' '--bindir=/bin'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/attr-2.4.44',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/attr-2.4.44'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/attr-2.4.44/work/attr-2.4.44'

```

----------

## Onip

```

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

```

prova a controllare i settaggi di CFLAGS, LDFLAGS in make.conf . Anche il log specificato nel messaggio può dare indicazioni utili.

----------

## jezet

ciao, grazie della risposta...

questo è il mio make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LDFLAGS="-Wl, --as-needed"

FEATURES="splitdebug"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

LINGUAS="it"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sohu.com/gentoo/"

USE="aalib alsa bash-completion bidi bl cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia dga

     dhcpcd dirac downloadorder dvb embedded esd extras fbconf ffmpeg gnutls

     ipod java laptop libass libcaca live lm_sensors lzo mmx mmxext mp3tunes

     musepack networkmanager nsplugin nss pmu pnm policykit quicktime radio

     rss rtsp schroedinger sensord speex sse sse2 static-libs svga teletext

     tga theora threads v4l vidix wma-fixed xanim xinerama xscreensaver xvmc

     zip zoran -matroska -mtp -shine -twolame -udev"

```

ho fatto l'aggiornamento di portage... non sò se possa essere quello il problema...

questo è il mio config-log: 

http://pastebin.com/5ZKy5ChR

grazie,

ciao

----------

## Onip

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl, --as-needed"

```

 *config.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> configure:2523: checking for C compiler default output file name
> 
> configure:2545: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb  -Wl,-O1 -Wl, --as-needed conftest.c  >&5
> ...

 

Devi togliere lo spazio tra la virgola e il --as-needed

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

```

Tra l'altro --as-needed dovrebbe essere già abilitata di default nelle ultime versioni dei profili.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro --as-needed dovrebbe essere già abilitata di default nelle ultime versioni dei profili.

 

Esattamente, e il modo migliore per dichiarare le LDFLAGS in make.conf è il seguente:

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} altreFlags"
```

----------

## jezet

ciao ragazzi,

io adesso ho messo così il mio make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}"

FEATURES="splitdebug"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

LINGUAS="it"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sohu.com/gentoo/"

USE="aalib alsa bash-completion bidi bl cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia dga

     dhcpcd dirac downloadorder dvb embedded esd extras fbconf ffmpeg gnutls

     ipod java laptop libass libcaca live lm_sensors lzo mmx mmxext mp3tunes

     musepack networkmanager nsplugin nss pmu pnm policykit quicktime radio

     rss rtsp schroedinger sensord speex sse sse2 static-libs svga teletext

     tga theora threads v4l vidix wma-fixed xanim xinerama xscreensaver xvmc

     zip zoran -matroska -mtp -shine -twolame -udev"

```

così funziona tutto!!

grazie mille!!

ciao

Eg

----------

## jezet

Scusate ragazzi, contrordine...

ho provato a fare l'aggiornamento del word... il primo era perl, e tutto è andato per il meglio, poi è stata la volta di sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1:

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 3) sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1

 * gdal-1.6.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Package:    sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: nerdboy@gentoo.org sci-geosciences@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc gif jpeg kernel_linux perl png python ruby_targets_ruby18 threads userland_GNU x86

 * User-specified configure options are not set.

 * If needed, set GDAL_CONFIGURE_OPTS to enable grass support.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gdal-1.6.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/all

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work ...

 * eaclocal: '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3/m4' does not exist

 * Running aclocal -I /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3/m4 ...                                                                                         [ !! ]

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1 failed:

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 6053:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line 1928:  Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal' '-I' '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3/m4'

 *   environment, line 1126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3'

>>> Failed to emerge sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1:

 * User-specified configure options are not set.

 * If needed, set GDAL_CONFIGURE_OPTS to enable grass support.

 * eaclocal: '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3/m4' does not exist

 * Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/temp/aclocal.out

 * ERROR: sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1 failed:

 *   Failed Running aclocal !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 6053:  Called eaclocal

 *   environment, line 1928:  Called autotools_run_tool 'aclocal' '-I' '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3/m4'

 *   environment, line 1126:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3'

```

questo è il log dell'errore:

```

***** aclocal *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work

***** aclocal -I /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1/work/gdal-1.6.3/m4

aclocal-1.11: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required

```

allora ho provato a riemerge sia automake che m4... ma senza nessun beneficio apparente...

infine ho dato un revdep-rebuil che non dà errori a parte un su ssl che dipende da perl...

spero possiate aiutarmi...

grazie in anticipo, ciao

Eg

nota a margine: non sò se posso continuare la discussione qui, visto che non sò se centri con il problema di prima... scusate se stò sbagliando...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mattylux

secondo me ti sei dimenticato di settare qualche use 

```
USE:  elibc_glibc gif jpeg kernel_linux perl png python ruby_targets_ruby18 threads userland_GNU x86

 * User-specified configure options are not set. 
```

----------

## ago

Indipendentemente da questo errore ricorda di dare 

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 dopo aver aggiornato perl

----------

## jezet

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> secondo me ti sei dimenticato di settare qualche use 
> 
> ```
> USE:  elibc_glibc gif jpeg kernel_linux perl png python ruby_targets_ruby18 threads userland_GNU x86
> 
> ...

 

ma io sò che se mancano delle use flag emerge me lo segnala... in caso contrario te ne accorgi per il mal funzionamento, non credo che mi dia un errore così in compilazione... 

grazie

ciao

Eg

----------

## Onip

È un problema diverso, avresti dovuto aprire un altro topic.

Probabilmente c'è un errore nell'ebuild che non setta correttamente la variabile $S. Ti consiglio vivamente di cercare su bugzilla: se nessun altro lo ha riportato allora riportalo allegando i vari log e output.

La versione ~ (1.7.2-r2) sembra eseguire quella fase correttamente se è un problema immediato.

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me ti sei dimenticato di settare qualche use 
> 
> 

 

a me non sembra proprio... Uno si setta le use che vuole e, se non sono sufficienti, ci pensa emerge a lamentarsi. Tra l'altro alcune di quelle che indichi (elibelibc_glibc, kernel_linux, userluserland_GNU, x86) sono implicite nel profilo\architettura scelti e non necessitano di essere specificate.

----------

## jezet

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È un problema diverso, avresti dovuto aprire un altro topic.
> 
> Probabilmente c'è un errore nell'ebuild che non setta correttamente la variabile $S. Ti consiglio vivamente di cercare su bugzilla: se nessun altro lo ha riportato allora riportalo allegando i vari log e output.
> ...

 

Mi scuso ma non ero certo che fosse completamente staccato dal primo problema... se vuoi posso cambiare il titolo...

qui sotto posto l'emerge info di gdal:

```
# emerge --info =sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r12-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Nov 2010 17:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bidi bl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dhcpcd dirac downloadorder dri dts dvb dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode esd exif extras fam fbconf ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 java jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libass libcaca libnotify live lm_sensors lzo mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pmu png pnm policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime radio readline rss rtsp ruby schroedinger sdl sensord session speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg svga sysfs tcpd teletext tga theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vidix vorbis wma-fixed x264 x86 xanim xcb xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sci-libs/gdal-1.6.3-r1 was built with the following:

USE="gif jpeg perl png python threads -curl -debug -doc -ecwj2k -fits -geos -gml -hdf -hdf5 -jpeg2k -mysql -netcdf -odbc -ogdi -postgres -ruby -sqlite"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"
```

comunque adesso smaschero la versione nuova e vi faccio sapere.

vi rigrazio dell' ottimo supporto (come sempre) e mi scuso ancora,

ciao

Eg

----------

## jezet

Ok, allora con la versione instabile tutto funziona... però ho dovuto modificare così il pio package.keywords

```
=sci-libs/gdal-1.7.2-r2 ~x86

=media-libs/tiff-4.0.0_beta6 ~x86

```

aggiungendo anche tiff in beta.

grazie mille ancora

ciao

eg

----------

## Onip

è buona norma riportare un bug quando lo si trova, anche se lo si risolve con un workaround come hai fatto tu.

----------

